# Bersa Thunder 9 UC Pro



## Martywj

Do any of you have the Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact Pro that you use a CCW? I am interested in this gun for that purpose and have put in on my short along with the Springfield XD9 Subcompact. 
Is it a all metal gun?
How does it shoot? Acuracy? Any problems? What ammo do you use?
How is it for a EDC weapon?
What holster do you use?


----------



## Freedom1911

Never had the XD compact. Had the Bersa though. My sister loved it so much I sold it to her.
In turn I bought the BT 9mm HC Pro.
The UC is a metal frame and is probably a little bit heavier that the XD but it is very concealable as while I had it it was my daily CCW.
Accuracy out of the box was spot on, used any 9mm I could find and had no problems, recoil was manageable, holster was a wrap, belly band holster.
Not sure what EDC means


----------



## Martywj

Freedom1911 said:


> Not sure what EDC means


Every Day Carry. Thanks for the info on the Bersa.


----------



## Freedom1911

Martywj said:


> Every Day Carry. Thanks for the info on the Bersa.


Oh. Well the Bersa was fine for everyday carry. With the belly wrap holster.
I am looking at a 4thGen G19 for my new CCW, but in the mean time I am using my Astra.

Also a great gun but larger and heavier than any mentioned in this thread.


----------



## rednecksportsman

Buy the Bersa, It is the most under rated gun line in the Industry, I have 4 Bersas and love them all.


----------



## AmericanGirl

I just picked up my 9 UC Pro last night that I had on layaway. I have the .380 Thunder Plus, but it can be hard to find ammo for it, and it's expensive. So the 9mm will probably be my new carry gun.


----------



## terese70

AmericanGirl said:


> I just picked up my 9 UC Pro last night that I had on layaway. I have the .380 Thunder Plus, but it can be hard to find ammo for it, and it's expensive. So the 9mm will probably be my new carry gun.


Congrats on your purchase. Let us know how you like it. I have been thinking of purchasing the .380 Thunder, but do agree with you on the availability and cost of the ammo vs 9mm ammo. I would be interested in your thoughts on the comparability of both guns.


----------



## AZ 9mm/45

I have 2 380's and the HC 9. Don't think you can get a more accurate or better shooting guns for the price.
The HC is better for large hands. JMHO!!??


----------



## AmericanGirl

Here's a pic of my T9UC Pro. I'll take a picture of the 9mm and .380 side by side later.


----------



## AmericanGirl

Here's a pic of my .380 Plus alongside my new 9mm UC. Love 'em both!


----------



## mustang07

I have that exact gun...Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact Pro. I just ordered the Crossbreed supertuck. I plan on making this my EDC. I'll report back after a few weeks or so.


----------

